# Small bamboo plant



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

please delete


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't think you can totally submerge the bamboo plant in the tank. If it's totally submerged, it will end up rotting and dying.

I thought about doing the same thing so i asked the flourist before i bought it and she said it will die. It can be in water, but not submerged.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Bamboo plant*

Hey thanks for the feedback I guess I'll put it in a "Chi" tank should look cool in there!


----------



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

the stalk can be submerged, but no leaves, they need to remain above the water line


----------

